# Obtaining a job offer



## stephen&laura (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello,

I am a qualified Plumber from Essex, UK. I am seeking a job offer in Ontario to help speed my visa application and for piece of mind and security when my wife, baby and I eventually (hopefully) arrive lane:

Has anyone been through a similar situation or able to share any contacts/ websites :ranger: that I could approach in order to gain a job offer?

Also my Dads cousin lives in Ontario does anyone know if she would be able to support our application at all even though she is not immediate family to me 

Your help would be much appreciated! 

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Stephen,

I'm an Computer Science (Information Technology) professional and I'm also in the same situation. We are on the same boat. 

Please let me know, in case you find some good sources of employment

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




stephen&laura said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a qualified Plumber from Essex, UK. I am seeking a job offer in Ontario to help speed my visa application and for piece of mind and security when my wife, baby and I eventually (hopefully) arrive lane:
> 
> ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

stephen&laura said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a qualified Plumber from Essex, UK. I am seeking a job offer in Ontario to help speed my visa application and for piece of mind and security when my wife, baby and I eventually (hopefully) arrive lane:
> 
> ...


You could try looking at Workopolis or Monster websites.
Your father's cousin is to distantly related to you to "support" your application although it may give you some points that you have family here.


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

stephen&laura said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a qualified Plumber from Essex, UK. I am seeking a job offer in Ontario to help speed my visa application and for piece of mind and security when my wife, baby and I eventually (hopefully) arrive lane:
> 
> ...


Where in essex are you? Im from Essex too. Haha its a small world! Have you applied for Canadian Permanent Residency?


----------

